# Long John Silver



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane
Long John Silver

Release Date July, 1972
Duration35:14
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Hard Rock
Rock & Roll
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Recording Date1972
Recording Location
Wally Heider Studios, San Francisco, CA


----------

